# Acomplia



## the nut (Jul 26, 2006)

Anybody ever hear of this shit?

1. WHAT ACOMPLIA IS AND WHAT IT IS USED FOR
The active ingredient of ACOMPLIA is rimonabant. It works by blocking specific receptors in the brain and fat tissues called CB1 receptors. ACOMPLIA is indicated in the treatment of obesity and management of body weight as adjunct to diet and exercise. 
2. BEFORE YOU TAKE ACOMPLIA
Do not take ACOMPLIA» if you are allergic (hypersensitive) to rimonabant, or any of the other ingredients of ACOMPLIA» if you are breast-feeding.Take special care with ACOMPLIATell your doctor before you start to take this medicine:» if you have impaired liver function» if you have severely impaired renal function» if you are currently being treated for epilepsy» if you are less than 18 years of age. There is no information available on the use of ACOMPLIA in people under 18 years of age. Taking other medicinesThe activity of ACOMPLIA is increased by simultaneous use of some drugs (so-called CYP3A4 inhibitors) such as:» itraconazole (antifungal medicine)» ketaconazole (antifungal medicine)» ritonavir (medicine for the treatment of HIV infections)» telithromycin (antibiotic)» clarithromycin (antibiotic)» nefazodone (anti-depressor)Please inform your doctor or pharmacist if you are taking or have recently taken the above mentioned medicines or any other medicines, including those obtained without a prescription such as St John?s wort, rifampicin (antibiotic), medicines for weight loss, medicines to improve blood lipids (fats), antidiabetes medicines and medicines to treat epilepsy (e.g. phenytoin, phenobarbital, carbamazepine) or depression. Pregnancy and breast-feedingACOMPLIA should not be taken during pregnancy. Contact your doctornbsp; immediately if you become pregnant, think you might be pregnant or are planning to become pregnant while taking ACOMPLIA. Do not take this medicine when breast-feeding. Tell your doctor if you are breast-feeding or if you are planning to breast-feed your baby. Driving and using machinesAt the recommended dose, ACOMPLIA is not expected to reduce your ability to drive and use machines. Important information about some of the ingredients of ACOMPLIA ACOMPLIA tablets include lactose. If you are intolerant to some sugars, contact your doctor before taking this medicine. 
3. HOW TO TAKE ACOMPLIA
Always take ACOMPLIA exactly as your doctor has told you. You should check with your doctor or pharmacist if you are not sure. The usual dose is one 20 mg tablet to be taken once daily in the morning before breakfast. Swallow the tablet whole.You need to start and continue a reduced calorie diet and a physical activity programme to get best results.Your doctor should recommend the type of diet and the level of physical activity required, that suits your specific condition and overall health.Taking ACOMPLIA with food and drinkACOMPLIA should be taken once daily in the morning before breakfast.If you take more ACOMPLIA than you should:If you take more ACOMPLIA than you should tell a doctor or pharmacist. If you forget to take ACOMPLIA:Take it as soon as you remember but do not take a double dose to make up for any forgotten dose. If you have any further questions on the use of this product ask your doctor or your pharmacist. 
4. POSSIBLE SIDE EFFECTS
Like all medicines, ACOMPLIA can cause side effects, although not everybody gets them. Very common side effects, that affect more than 1 per 10, that have occurred in patients on ACOMPLIA include: » nausea and upper respiratory tract infection. Common side effects, that affect more than 1 per 100 but less than 1 per 10, that have occurred in patients on ACOMPLIA include: » upset stomach, vomiting, trouble with sleeping, nervousness, depression, irritability, dizziness, diarrhoea, anxiety, itching, excessive sweating, muscle cramps or spasm, fatique, bruising, tendon pain and inflammation (tendonitis), memory loss, back pain (sciatica), altered sensitivity of the hands and feet, hot flush, fall, influenza, and joint sprain. Uncommon side effects, that affects less than 1 per 100 but more than 1 per 1000, that have occurred in patients on ACOMPLIA include: » sleepiness (lethargy), night sweats, panic symptoms, hiccups, anger,nbsp; restlessness (dysphoria), emotional disorder. Rare side effects, that affect less than 1 per 1000, that have occurred in patients on ACOMPLIA include: » hallucinations.If any of the side effects gets serious, or if you notice any side effects not listed in this leaflet, please tell your doctor or pharmacist. 
5. HOW TO STORE ACOMPLIA
Keep out of the reach and sight of children. Do not use ACOMPLIA after the expiry date which is stated on the outer packaging after EXP. The expiry date refers to the last day of that month. This medicinal product does not require any special storage conditions Medicines should not be disposed of via wastewater or household waste. Ask your pharmacist how tonbsp; dispose of medicines no longer required. These measures will help to protect the environment. 
6. FURTHER INFORMATION
What ACOMPLIA containsThe active substance is rimonabant. One film-coated tablet contains 20 mg rimonabant. The other ingredients are: Tablet core: maize starch, lactose monohydrate, povidone K 30 (E1201), croscarmellose sodium (E468), sodium laurilsulfate (E487), microcrystalline cellulose (E460), magnesium stearate.Tablet coating: lactose monohydrate, hypromellose 15 mPa.s (E464), titanium dioxide (E171), macrogol 3000.nbsp; Tablet polishing: carnauba wax (E903).What ACOMPLIA looks like and contents of the pack ACOMPLIA 20 mg is supplied as teardrop-shaped, white film-coated tablets debossed with ?20? on one side. ACOMPLIA is available in blister packs of 14, 28, 56, 84 and 98 tablets, in perforated unit dose blister packs containing 70 x 1 tablets, and in white plastic bottles containing 28, 98 and 500 tablets. Not all pack sizes may be marketed.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 26, 2006)

*Mods: Do Not Move This Thread*

1.  It is intended for obese patients.  Those who use anabolic steroids typically are bleow the BMI cutoff for efficacy in use of the this medication.

2. Thanks for some of my posts here and elsehere, the improtance of endocannabinoids, and their role in reward feedback / deficit , and in pain nocioception (sensing) might ring bells when you see the term "CB1 blocker".

You do not want to fuck with CB1 cannabinoid receptors if you are trying to maintain adherence to strict training regimine and diet protocols, as this drug deactivates the reward mechanism.  Most of you know by now, AAS can impair function of CB1, or it maybe impaired by chronic stress issues that are addressed  by AAS use (eg. GR binding by cortisol).

More importantly, its contraindicated for those with GERD / hardgainers ectomoporh, as well as for the endomorph (the target population).  Ironically, the pharma boyz have not thought through the issues of GABA depletion and NMDA promotion via CB1 receptor action. These bodytypes are driven by glutamate hyperexcitability.  Elevation of NMDA may lead to exactly the condition that has not been evaluated (seizures) and may also result in extreme anxiety for ectomoprhs.

This is why the dropout rate was in excess of 15% (probably closer to 25% in some test cohorts); chronic stress excitotoxicity would be a negative factor for use of this medication.  And the roll call of side effects almost perfectly predicts this effect.

3.  The reason I am allowing this thread to persist in this forum, is that use of this drug is contraindicated for those using gear and PCT.

Why?  It is a competitive inhibitor of aromatase inhibitors.  Use of these inhibitors would result in hindered metabolism of this drug, and would result in extreme overdose, most likely with excessive depression, nausea, vomiting, diahrrea and excess gut motility, and enhanced anthralgia (joint pain) being the primary symptoms.

4.  Use of Accomplia is contraindicated for those with mild liver dysfunction.

That gentlemen, would preclude a great many of you from its use.

*This is a public service message.  Other moderators are advised to leave this thread in place.  If its moved, I will return it to this forum.*


----------



## the nut (Jul 26, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> *This is a public service message.  Other moderators are advised to leave this thread in place.  If its moved, I will return it to this forum.*



Why would it be moved, wouldn't this fall in the catagory with clen, ephedrine, cytomel, etc...  

FYI, I'm not interested in taking it... saw it at an online and never heard of it. I ran a search here and didn't see it here, only reason I posted it.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 26, 2006)

Its a drug, this is not a drug forum. It would have been moved to the supplements forum.  Its not your typical fat cutter at all.  I answered it because I knew it was bad chemical karma for anyone using AIs, beyond its likely significant negative sides for  1 out of 3 or 4 users here.


----------



## the nut (Jul 26, 2006)

My bad! Where I found it was listed in the weight loss category with xenical, meridia, cytomel, clen... etc. I was gonna post in supplements, but i thought the prescription ones would belong in the anabolic zone, like those other ones. 

Thanks for the info.


----------

